# H.B. Kirk and Co.



## accountantadam (Oct 13, 2011)

This bottle was in a box I bought at an auction last weekend. I've been trying to figure out values on some of them. Saw one of these sold on fleabay for $50 plus shipping, just wondered if the actual value was anywhere close to that. Any info on it would be greatly appreciated. One side says bottle remains the property of h.b.kirk and co. ny. the other side has an indian.


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 13, 2011)

Other side


----------



## me2 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, accountantadam. This thread is from 2007, but the information still applies.

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-105917/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#105918


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link me2!! Definitely some good info there


----------

